# New Exhaust Incoming! (Corsa Sport vs. Kook's)



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

My comp. blew up last week so, I'm posting this using a Mac from the late 90's... Please bare with me... 

Well next Tuesday I finally get the paycheck designated as a new cat-back which means I'll be ordering it the day of. After much debate of which cat-back to get I "think" I've finally settled on the Corsa Sport. From the soundclips/Youtube videos I have heard it by-far possess "MY" favorite tone and volume level. I've heard from several here that the Kooks is louder but have yet to see the proof in form of vids/clips. Plus my brother has a Corsa Sport on his C-5 Vette and I love it, anything past 4Krpm sounds like a F1 car, its crazy. 

Anyway it's a tough battle between the Corsa and the new 3" Kooks, with many sleepless forum-trolling nights taking place... I eventually figured I'd never need the extra .5" (even fearing a loss of back-preasure seeing as how my car only has a CAI and i never intend to supercharge or build the motor, only add headers one day) and I MUCH prefered the Corsa's tone.

Anyway I decided to post this thread to: 1: to actually post my first thread after lurking for so long. and: 2. see if any of you wanted to weigh in on Corsa vs. Kooks, since the Kooks is so new and I'm quessing not a lot of us own it. Will the .5" difference help or hinder in back-preasure on a stocker? Is the Kooks really louder then the Corsa Sport or just a deeper tone? 

I know, I know I've used my search feature, Ive even scanned about 5 pages into the archieves :shutme and I found tons of valuable opinions and observations, and to be honest I can only find 2 Kooks clips (one in the shop by a user and the other of MDspeeds site) but its more fun to come on here and rehash old topics over and over and over :cheers 

Not sure what the policy is on talking prices over the forums but the cheapest i can find a new Corsa Sport is off of MarrylandSpeed. If anyone knows of a hole in the wall supplier that could hook me up please send me a PM... Anyways, Corsa Sport vs. Kooks: Talk amongst yaselves... 

Oh btw. Next mod is Kooks headers with catted-mids, all in JetHot 2000 Flat Black... something to think about... :cool

/TextWall


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Both are eleven hundred dollar police magnets, IMO. Not that I don't enjoy loud, I just don't like the legal negatives that come with it.

With that said, it depends on what you want to do in the future. Make sure you know what it's going to sound like with things like headers and even a cam.

I personally thought the Corsa sounded awful with a cam.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

My plan is just an x-pipe and exhaust cut outs. People say you get an exotic sound from the x-pipe, then if I want loud. . . . flip the switch!


----------



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Both are eleven hundred dollar police magnets, IMO.


Agree 100%, (luckily I am about to have $1100 :lol: ) with that one but the cops around here in Raleigh seem to be pretty cool about it. I'm not even sure what our decible standards are. I've heard what sounded like straight pipe mustangs do flybys on cruisers with no reaction... guess it's just the officer's mood. 

As for a Cam in the future I can't comment, Ill def take your advice and figure that into my decision...

One question that haunts me (which may be a really stupid one) is;

If I DO choose the 3" Kooks will i actually see a downgrade or upgrade in performance over a traditional 2.5" system (seeing as how I only have a CAI with no tune? Is there any data out there to prove it? Coming from streetbikes in my "youth" i knew there was a delicate balance between pipe diameter and back pressure your creating, and too large a drag-pipe without enough HP would bog you down. I gotta imagine the LS2 has PLENTY of back pressure... so will the Kook's be ok until i can afford the matching headers and tune?

Sorry for the annoying questions, just a dumb kid trying to get a straight answer about 3" pipes with no other mods...

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

here's my 2 cents... i installed Corsa's sport exhaust on my 04 GTO at the recommendation of my friend who put corsa on his Camaro. Initially after the install i was dissapointed with the sound produced. It was only slightly louder than the stock and crackeled ALOT more (which i kinda like). But, once i put on my long tube headers and eliminated the cats the corsa really impressed me. There is still no drone, and once i get to about 2,700 rpm it sounds like a nascar. Totally worth getting the corsa if you plan on putting Long Tube headers, best tone on the market (except for maybe Bassani). Good Luck, and happy modding!:cheers


----------



## cruzaderz83 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the Corsa Sport and i love the sound. Sound clips on the internet does not do justice, 100x better in real life.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

BIGmatt said:


> Agree 100%, (luckily I am about to have $1100 :lol: ) with that one but the cops around here in Raleigh seem to be pretty cool about it. I'm not even sure what our decible standards are. I've heard what sounded like straight pipe mustangs do flybys on cruisers with no reaction... guess it's just the officer's mood.
> 
> As for a Cam in the future I can't comment, Ill def take your advice and figure that into my decision...
> 
> ...


3" is really only necessary on supercharged/turbo cars. Otherwise you're not going to notice the difference. Figure we're true dual exhaust already, so we're flowing pretty good as it is compared to those F-body's stuck with a Y pipe.

Backpressure is a myth. What you want is to prevent your exhaust gas pulses (exhaust charges from each cylinder) from slowing down as they travel through the system. It can only happen in a perfect world, but the less, the better.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya i totally agree that back pressure is a myth.. i hear all the time that you need back pressure?? well why is it that you would put headers to make it flow with less back pressure and inturn get more power?? i went from full corked with stock exhaust to full straight piped and notice almost zero power difference, seat of the pants power.


----------



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

First of... Thank you all very much for all the helpful advice and comments!! I've always perfered this board to the other major GTO forums for the good vibes alone... 

@Poncho so what your saying is the 3" would probably make my exhaust flow slighty weaker then the 2.5"? or is it just splitting hairs? I plan on getting the classic 1"3/4 X 3" headers as I dont plan to be producing "crazy" power like some of you guys do... Would you prefer the 3" or the 2.5" with that setup, with a CAI and a Tune of course. Or is it really just up to my personal preferance? 

I've always heard this whole Back pressure is a myth, and your logic makes sense.

Now I'm really torn between the Corsa and the Kooks... I always thought a full 3" kooks system, however unneccecary seeing as my application Is gonna be N/A.

I really wish there were some more clips of the Kooks online, there are so many Corsa Youtube vids out there and maybe 2 for the kooks, Id love to here stock+kooks at WOT... Anyways thats my rant. Thanks again guys all your comments are instructive and informative... 

I already LOVE the Corse tone, I also like the slighty deeper "American" sound of the Kooks. But if anyone has heard both which one is honestly louder? the Corsa Sport of the Kooks?

I'm gettin antsy with these posts as the day is fast approaching haha


----------

